# Skunk in my barn!



## DSLinc1017

I know Ha Ha, until it happens to you! I've been searching the net to see what the best way to eradicate the little bastard. Figured y'all would have the best answers!

My hay mow is ground level, with a large drive in door. Hay is stacked on pallets with a layer of plastic under the pallets. Skunk thinks he has found a comfortable home under the pallets. I'm thinking he moved in in the fall, I've been moving a lot of large squares out in the last few weeks so I've reached it's nesting spot and its letting me know. Was out tonight waiting with the shot gun, but it won't leave the barn. 
I don't think I want to let it have it in the barn because I don't want it to spray in side. Already moved the tractors out for fear of them getting sprayed. 
Some folks said trap the bastard then drown it? Others have suggested watching Caddy Shack.

Thoughs? 
As always thanks in advance.


----------



## hog987

get a high powered rifle and shoot him. Something that will kill him on impact so he wont have time to spray while dying. Have to be carefull what ever you do dont want him spraying in the barn and wrecking the hay. Maybe some poison would work??


----------



## ontario hay man

Get a live trap low enough that he cant raise his tail. If he cant raise his tail he cant spray. Then when you catch him take an old blanket and throw it over the cage then take him out back and shot it or take it to some guys place 10 miles away you dont like much and let him go


----------



## Lostin55

We use a live trap with a long cord attached. When it gets tripped we drag them elsewhere and then dispose of them. It is the wrong time of year but water works great. Give them a long drink and there is no smell.


----------



## Tim/South

Turtle Man live trapped one and threw a blanket over the cage. From the way they acted on the show it still got off some fumes.

I second the water suggestion. Had a feral cat problem and shot up my cages until I learned to see how long they could hold their breath.


----------



## Vol

DSLinc1017 said:


> I know Ha Ha, until it happens to you! I've been searching the net to see what the best way to eradicate the little bastard. Figured y'all would have the best answers!
> 
> My hay mow is ground level, with a large drive in door. Hay is stacked on pallets with a layer of plastic under the pallets. Skunk thinks he has found a comfortable home under the pallets. I'm thinking he moved in in the fall, I've been moving a lot of large squares out in the last few weeks so I've reached it's nesting spot and its letting me know. Was out tonight waiting with the shot gun, but it won't leave the barn.
> I don't think I want to let it have it in the barn because I don't want it to spray in side. Already moved the tractors out for fear of them getting sprayed.
> Some folks said trap the bastard then drown it? Others have suggested watching Caddy Shack.
> 
> Thoughs?
> As always thanks in advance.


This is the time of year that most furbearers breed and raise offspring....including skunks. I have tried many methods of skunk disposal....but the easiest method I have found is to catch in a live trap. When I see the offender in the trap, I then walk up to the trap holding a small blanket or tarp in front of me where the skunk cannot see me. Drop the cover over the trap, set the trap in the bed of my truck behind the cab still covered. Take skunk a couple of miles away(across river etc. is good) and leaving the trap covered I set out the trap and open one end and walk away....in a minute or two the skunk will walk out and away. No smell, no body disposal, no mess. They will remain very calm using this method and I have never had any smell troubles with this method.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms

they are eating mice under the pallets. Large chunk rat bait works along with all the other methods


----------



## bluefarmer

Vol,Ontario hayman right, I've done it works


----------



## Bags

As stated above--- covering a cage trap is important in skunk removal if'n a fella is wanting to get in the house for supper in the evening.lol. My ADC cage traps are 10"W X 12'T and folks can pick one (or other similar sizes cages) at most TSC.

The best way I've found to deal with Skunks is---

Place the cage trap in a dark colored garbage bag and tape the bag snug around the trap leaving only the cage door exposed. Once the critter has been caught, a hand towel or the likes can be hung down over the trap door so the inside of the cage is completely dark. Now the trap can be gently picked up and moved to any location.

The advantages of the garbage bag on the trap is---

1. Skunks like to check out dark holes.

2. The critter will never see you approach so it wont get upset (unless your ruff with the cage) Skunks are pretty stupid.

3. By chance the Skunk does spray--- the spray is mostly contained in the garbage bag (of course you have the toweled end pointing away from you.lol.)

Just about any food bait will lure a Skunk into your cage, but I prefer to use baits like peanut butter or marshmallows, since the barn cats tend to ignore sweets unlike meat baits

Folks can check out my ADC page on facebook by typing in AllWildThings canon city colorado


----------



## DSLinc1017

Thanks to all for the thoughtful responses!

I'm off to TSC to get a trap. Thanks Bags for the info about cats, Right now my two barn cats are scared to do their job. I was wondering how to keep them out of the traps. Now if I can just keep them off the tractor hoods!

I had thought about poison, however I didn't want it to crawl way under the hay and die. Same thing about shooting it, fear of missing and having it run into the barn, or worse with my luck it would run directly to the wife's car.

Best regards,

Michael.


----------



## Bonfire

Please do not drown the animal in order to dispatch it. Use something to cover the cage. The plastic bag would work good.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

I've caught 3 or 4 in live traps trying to get at my chickens - We just shot it with a .22.

The trap and area will stink for a little bit but its not too bad. I definitely wouldn't catch one inside.

Put the trap outside with some dog food in it. It will find its way in there.


----------



## mlappin

Have a neighbor you don't like? Go and "borrow" their dog one night and let the dog get the skunk


----------



## ontario hay man

Ya drowning is a really shitty way to get rid of critters. Im not a greenie tofu eatin fruit cake but its not the critters fault they show up and are an inconvenience. I try to live trap and release if possible. Next option which I try to avoid is shoot them. I would never drown a critter. Put them out of it instantly dont let them suffer drowning. Thats the kinda death I fear. Fighting for your life being shoved underwater dont sound cool.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Traps are set... 
Was thinking about this new condo subdivision in town


----------



## hillside hay

DSLinc1017 said:


> Traps are set...
> Was thinking about this new condo subdivision in town
> [
> Perfect! there'll be plenty of food for the little feller so as he doesn't come back to bother. /quote]


----------



## RockmartGA

DSLinc1017 said:


> I'm off to TSC to get a trap.


I'm beginning to sense the makings of a good video here......


----------



## DSLinc1017

RockmartGA said:


> I'm beginning to sense the makings of a good video here......


I may take you up on that!


----------



## barnrope

I just shoot em and let it stink for a while! Iv'e smelt a lot worse things!!!


----------



## bluefarmer

Let us know what happens! I sure wouldn't relocate .223 or shotgun whenever it waddles off about 75 yds. Had a neighbor relocate a **** that kept getting in his feed I told him it was the same one just coming back, he didn't believe me and when he caught it he spray paint his back took him about three miles, two days he was back!


----------



## Vol

bluefarmer said:


> Let us know what happens! I sure wouldn't relocate .223 or shotgun whenever it waddles off about 75 yds. Had a neighbor relocate a **** that kept getting in his feed I told him it was the same one just coming back, he didn't believe me and when he caught it he spray paint his back took him about three miles, two days he was back!


Yes, ***** are a totally different deal....best to just dispatch them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017

Set two traps last night, nothing in the AM, It was around 15 bellow last night so I'm not surprised. Used marshmallows and peanut butter. might have to go for something with a bit more smell.


----------



## ontario hay man

If you dont have cats use salmon.


----------



## DSLinc1017

ontario hay man said:


> If you dont have cats use salmon.


I do have a few barn cats. I thinking of adding some egg shells and veggie scraps.


----------



## Lostin55

Funny thing about smells. I run hounds, and they use their noses a bit. It seems to me after years of careful observation that a barn cat must smell just like a Long tailed Mountain lion, and apparently a porcupine smells just like a raccoon. The reason that I bring this up is that the one time that I dispatched a nuisance skunk in mamma's chicken house, mamma just smelled mad.

I fully agree with the tarp over the trap and hadn't thought about the trash bag idea but I think it is a great one. Either way you will catch the little trespasser, and however you decide to relocate or dispose of him is up to you.

As a side note, thanks to several of you who respectfully disagreed with my methods. It is good to see different ideas without flaming people. Just one of the things that make this site great.

Regards.


----------



## barnrope

Our local DNR game warden fella told me if you don't want to see a **** back again you need to take it 60 miles away, or just dispatch it.


----------



## ontario hay man

I took 2 10 miles and never saw them again.


----------



## mlappin

barnrope said:


> Our local DNR game warden fella told me if you don't want to see a **** back again you need to take it 60 miles away, or just dispatch it.


I hate *****, damn things climb up in the combines, get on top of the engines then relieve themselves up there. I need to find a **** killing dog again. I had a Australian Shepard years ago that would kill mamma ***** that weighed more than she did. She only came out on the losing end once when she tried to follow a **** under a car, **** turned around on her and she couldn't get out fast enough, after that she'd sit and wait as long as it took for the nasty thing to come out from under the car.


----------



## barnrope

Best way to rid yourself of **** is a mixture of Golden Maldrin fly poison and Coca Cola. Mix them up a cocktail and place in a spot no other animal can get to. The ***** love it and will not make it more than 20 feet after a sip or two of it. Pepsi doesn't work... only Coke. not sure why or how it works but I can verify that it does work remarkably.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Traps are set again, this time with good table scraps. Had foot prints this am in the fresh snow all over the place, accept the traps.


----------



## mlappin

barnrope said:


> Best way to rid yourself of **** is a mixture of Golden Maldrin fly poison and Coca Cola. Mix them up a cocktail and place in a spot no other animal can get to. The ***** love it and will not make it more than 20 feet after a sip or two of it. Pepsi doesn't work... only Coke. not sure why or how it works but I can verify that it does work remarkably.


Unfortunately that won't work anymore, the new and "improved" golden marlin smells like rotting meat, attracts flys like nothing else, but ***** aren't carrion eaters.

We used to do the exact same thing, blows em up like a fire cracker up a frogs butt. Bought a new can of golden marlin half way thru last summer, ***** won't touch it.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Skunk took the night off... But found a neighbors dog with its head in the trap this morning finishing up the table scraps he could reach. Pulled hs head out the door, it snapped shut and scared the crap out of him. Tonight I'm goin for the wet cat food.


----------



## ontario hay man

DSLinc1017 said:


> Skunk took the night off... But found a neighbors dog with its head in the trap this morning finishing up the table scraps he could reach. Pulled hs head out the door, it snapped shut and scared the crap out of him. Tonight I'm goin for the wet cat food.


Dont forget to let the cat out tomorrow morning.


----------



## rajela

If you can see where the skunk is entering the hay stack just set it right there and use a couple piece of lumber to funnel the critter in the door. It is pretty easy to guide them in the door.


----------



## DSLinc1017

SCORE!! Egg shells did the trick. Black plastic bag is now shredded. I guess it was trying to get out. Pictures coming.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Thanks to all for the suggestions, the plastic bag over the cage ended up shredded inside the cage and was made into a nest over night. However I still think its a good idea, as long as you don't have a critter with a higher than normal IQ. Being that the bag was now inside the cage, the tarp played a very successful roll in keeping all the gas inside the animal and not on me nor the back of my truck. Decided not to let the critter go in our local codo village in town instead opted for the national forest about 4 miles away, (now the dame thing belongs to all of us) Opened the trap, tipped it a bit to persuade it to get out and off it romped to the nearest pile of brush.

Now that I am well learned in the art or successful skunk removal, let it be known once was plenty. 
On a side note the wife was trying to convince me to let it go in one of our hay fields.... I don't think she has ever dealt with baled skunk.

Cheers, and again many many thanks! 
Michael.


----------



## Bonfire

Excellent. Next challenge, a Bobcat in a foot hold trap. No bag needed!!!


----------



## DSLinc1017

Bonfire said:


> Excellent. Next challenge, a Bobcat in a foot hold trap. No bag needed!!!


Never had any issues with bob cat, we have them, but they tend to keep to themselves. Had a **** problem, They are easy to dispatch and very predictable. And then there is always the fox in the hen house.


----------



## RockmartGA

DSLinc1017 said:


> Now that I am well learned in the art or successful skunk removal, let it be known once was plenty.


Glad you got rid of it without incident.

Aw heck, who am I kidding. Most of us were secretly hoping for an "America's Funniest Video" out of it...


----------



## ontario hay man

Ya I was waiting for "the skunk sprayed me" part lmao.


----------



## ontario hay man

Or the wife went and looked in the trap and got sprayed.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Nope none of the above! I do have a video and a few pictures. All taken without incident. However I was prepared just in case  will get them up when I get on a real computer.


----------



## FarmerCline

I understand that the tarp prevented the skunk from spraying on you and your truck when transporting it but how did you keep it from spraying when you opened the trap to release it? Just wondering because I have always been scared that I'm going to catch a skunk when I'm trapping feral cats.


----------



## Bonfire

It's interesting how different species react to being caught. With a skunk, if they don't feel threatened, i.e. the tarp/blanket for you to hide behind, everything is pretty smooth. A coyote in a leg trap is relatively easy to dispatch. As you walk up and get closer, the coyote kinda hunkers down trying to hide. A Bobcat on the other hand is completely different. When you catch a Bobcat, you could say you've open the gates to hells fury. But, once you get a snare on him, it over pretty fast.


----------



## aawhite

Bonfire, a .22 works pretty good, too. With the price of bobcats, guys should be going after them hard.


----------



## DSLinc1017

FarmerCline said:


> I understand that the tarp prevented the skunk from spraying on you and your truck when transporting it but how did you keep it from spraying when you opened the trap to release it? Just wondering because I have always been scared that I'm going to catch a skunk when I'm trapping feral cats.


I just kept most of the trap covered accept the door part. Of course the door was facing away from me. Opened the door, latched it open. The skunk didn't want to leave so I used a ski poll as a long stick and tilted the trap so the skunk slid out. It just wandered out then ran under a brush pile.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Ok, so I thought I had this skunk thing nailed. My new found knowledge is still limited. 
How long does the stink last? 
I am still smelling the stench, did some reading and found that that the females will some times have "friends".... I haven't seen any new tracks... 
Perhaps the "friend" is still hanging around?

Was really hoping the saga was over.


----------



## Bonfire

The saga? Naaaw, its part of the hunt.

Set the trap up again and see what happens.

Next thing you know, you'll be boiling and waxing traps and looking for a comfortable pair of rubber boots.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Bonfire said:


> The saga? Naaaw, its part of the hunt.
> 
> Set the trap up again and see what happens.
> 
> Next thing you know, you'll be boiling and waxing traps and looking for a comfortable pair of rubber boots.


On it! Your right the hunt is on!


----------



## bluefarmer

DSL, that's probably the same one come back!


----------



## swmnhay

bluefarmer said:


> DSL, that's probably the same one come back!


I'm lost,he actualy let it go alive?It's a rodent like a rat not good for anything.


----------



## DSLinc1017

bluefarmer said:


> DSL, that's probably the same one come back!


Was let go over 5 miles away. Couldn't have come back.


----------



## DSLinc1017

swmnhay said:


> I'm lost,he actualy let it go alive?It's a rodent like a rat not good for anything.


Yes sorry to say, I let it go into some federal land... It now belongs to the people. 
I guess you can sum it up to my daughter....


----------



## swmnhay

DSLinc1017 said:


> Yes sorry to say, I let it go into some federal land... It now belongs to the people.
> I guess you can sum it up to my daughter....


You probably broke some sort of law doing that,LOL.


----------



## AndyL

swmnhay said:


> You probably broke some sort of law doing that,LOL.


Is there a reward for turning him in???


----------



## DSLinc1017

Up date:

No Feds or local police have shown up with warrants for moving wild life to federal land. I think I'm good

Never caught a second skunk. The stench has slowly gone away. 
I now believe that I only had one.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

With all of the flooding a family of skunks moved up into our yard. Caught 2 big ones in the live trap, and now the little ones just roam across the yard any time of day. Pretty easy targets. Shot 9 total so far in about a week and a half. They smell on a whole new level when you have to get up close and personal when removing them from the trap.


----------



## steve12341

I've never had a skunk in a cage trap spray even when the trap wasn't cover, but almost everyone i catch in a foothold sprays. Usually before i get there in the am. Wonder if the coyotes bother them over night?


----------



## KFhunter

I use a skunk trap very much like this one in shape










Mine is made from galvanized sheet metal though, I've gotten over 100 skunks in this single trap throughout the years. Actually I got one in it as I type this lol

If you have house cats/barn cats you do not want to catch use marshmallows. Cats won't take the marshmellows. If you want to catch cats, skunks, weasels whatever will fit in the trap then use a chicken wing - even a raccon

The bait is hung from a J hook wire in the trap, they pull the bait and the door slides down and locks. I'm going to modify it and put in a bait cage so it'll hold loose bait and left over hot dogs and such from dinner

once the door is close, if you're gentle - no spray! I have a hole on the bottom side of the trap that fits a garden hose - so you can rinse out the trap while the skunk is still in there.


----------

